# Guinea Pig - underweight?



## ha903070 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a quick question, I have a small female guinea pig she will be about 5 years old, she has had a litter of babies over 3 years ago now.

She is always hungry but she is thin and I feel she is underweight, she is bony to feel but quite bright in herself and otherwise healthy.

Any ides how what to feed her to put some weight on?? 

She lives with a younger but larger female guinea pig, and she does not get bullied off the food in fact she is more the dominant of the two.
Daily they have access to hay and dry guinea pig food and every morning fresh veg (carrots/greens/curly kale).

Or is this old age setting in? She doesnt seem bothered but I feel sorry for her. Thanks for any idea/help etc


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

To me its sounds like a age thing one of my females went a bit thin as she got around 5. I would check her teeth just to be one te safe side to. Mine ate a far bit but she never put it on eaither at this age.


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

its quite often that a old guinea pig may become supposedly under weight .
as long as she is not continously loosing weight she should be fine.
you should record her weight each month and keep a record. :biggrin:


----------



## ha903070 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, I'll check her teeth and try weigh her tonight. Think it must be her age she seems happy enough, thanks.


----------

